# Koan II



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

I was walking through a field when I heard a voice on the breeze.  It said, 'Sit by that gingko tree'.  I looked and found a gingko close by; so, I walked to the tree and sat down with the field behind me.  Soon, I heard a gentle rustling near the ground by the tree.  I looked down and spied a mantis walking along near the roots of the tree.  As I watched the mantis, I saw it was watching a cricket.  Too late, the cricket realized the mantis was watching him.  Very soon, the mantis left, sated.  Thereafter, I stood up and wandered back into the field.

As I walked through the field, I heard a voice on the breeze.  It said, 'There's a very nice willow to the north'.  I looked north and saw a large willow by the banks of a small stream.  I made my way to the tree and made myself comfortable by the stream.  The breeze, tacitly, caused the branches of the willow to sway and dance lightly.  Sunlight sparkled off the water beautifully as it shone through the willow's gentle swayings.  I bent low to the stream and drank deep of the sun-sparkling waters there.  As my head was low over the edge of the bank, I noticed a frog noticing me.  Before I could straighten, his tongue flew out toward my face and took, from the air near my cheek, a deerfly that was preparing to light on my face.  The frog swollowed and turned toward the stream.  I stood up and turned to the field.

I walked through the field, listening this time; but, the breeze was elsewhere.  I meandered through the field and noticed, at the fields edge, a stand of pines near a wild bramble patch.  Within the risky terrain, I spied raspberries.  I ate my fill and, as I turned to leave, a man came out of the pines toward me.

'What have you been doing here?', he asked.
'I've been speaking with the wind', I answered him.
He looked at me with a gleam in his eyes and asked, 'What could you say to the wind?' and then he smiled, turned and went back amidst the pines.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

What is the color of wind?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> What is the color of wind?


 
I don't know.  I was looking at bugs and things; but, it felt like translucent peach or muave.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 12, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> What is the color of wind?




Depends on who passes it.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I don't know. I was looking at bugs and things; but, it felt like translucent peach or muave.


 
Could be, I was leaning towards chartreuse myself


----------



## Jenna (Jun 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> 'What have you been doing here?', he asked.
> 'I've been speaking with the wind', I answered him.
> He looked at me with a gleam in his eyes and asked, 'What could you say to the wind?' and then he smiled, turned and went back amidst the pines.


Egg my friend  You are an enigma to me ..in a good way! because you are very thoughtful and I wonder are you an enigma to yourself?

I could only give a personal answer to the question of the man from the pines and that is the same thing I always say to the wind: take me back.

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Egg my friend  You are an enigma to me ..in a good way! because you are very thoughtful and I wonder are you an enigma to yourself?


 

That's a very insightful question, Jenna; but, then, you _are_ insightful.  So, that comes as no surprise.  I think that I am the greatest enigma I know.  The human spirit, in general, is the very mystery I seek to understand.  I am not surprised, at all, by the Spirit that winds within and without all life.  I am constantly amazed at what I find inside me, though



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> I could only give a personal answer to the question of the man from the pines and that is the same thing I always say to the wind: take me back.


 
And that is a very elegant answer.  Back to where, though?  From whence comes the wind, perhaps?  And where is that?


----------



## Jenna (Jun 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> The human spirit, in general, is the very mystery I seek to understand. I am not surprised, at all, by the Spirit that winds within and without all life. I am constantly amazed at what I find inside me, though


Egg my thoughtfully esoteric friend  you realise you will be thought of as kooky for saying all this.. but this is good that you do not even care for such things and are your own person.. and I will ask you rhetorically for you to think about and you will forgive me for any momentary derailing of your koan which is not my intention but it is relevant to what you said.... I wonder if you were forced into the position.. would you survive a long period of enforced solitary confinement (as being hostage or imprisoned legally)...

And to answer your other question well that is back to BEFORE and back to when I felt that same wind blow around me when things were better because it is the same wind and the same air as before and there is sometimes a scent .. which is not the right word but there is a feeling or a deja vu sensation about the air at certain times or an odd aura which I think in analysis is related to the extent of ionisation.. but that is irrelevant but there is a definite sensation in the air at times which reminds me it is the same as before.. and this for me is a LITERAL notion and not metaphorical though to say such a thing makes an airhead of me but so what is that to me.. 

and this exact thing happened to me earlier tonight it was very blowy here for a time and as I was out standing in it with the trees hissing madly I felt straightaway caught up into a specific day in my past by the sensations on that wind and I just sat down on the grass and thought about what it had brought back to me and tried reaching out desperately to who I was in the past but ... well.. doh! I am still here typing so that means what exactly? well it suggests I need to up my dosage for one thing and possibly that I need a blanket down if I am intent on sitting on the damp grass, ha! and that is precisely all that means... though I will say it means a lot more to me ...

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> .... I wonder if you were forced into the position.. would you survive a long period of enforced solitary confinement (as being hostage or imprisoned legally)...


 I will always be in poor company if I am never happy with myself.



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> And to answer your other question well that is back to BEFORE and back to when I felt that same wind blow around me when things were better because it is the same wind and the same air as before and there is sometimes a scent .. which is not the right word but there is a feeling or a deja vu sensation about the air at certain times or an odd aura which I think in analysis is related to the extent of ionisation.. but that is irrelevant but there is a definite sensation in the air at times which reminds me it is the same as before.. and this for me is a LITERAL notion and not metaphorical though to say such a thing makes an airhead of me but so what is that to me..


I have had feelings on the wind return me to childhood and I'm 45.  I know this sensation.  Do you think our thoughts and emotions ride the winds, circling the world, returning to us at times?



			
				Jenna said:
			
		

> and this exact thing happened to me earlier tonight it was very blowy here for a time and as I was out standing in it with the trees hissing madly I felt straightaway caught up into a specific day in my past by the sensations on that wind and I just sat down on the grass and thought about what it had brought back to me and tried reaching out desperately to who I was in the past but ... well.. doh! I am still here typing so that means what exactly? well it suggests I need to up my dosage for one thing and possibly that I need a blanket down if I am intent on sitting on the damp grass, ha! and that is precisely all that means... though I will say it means a lot more to me ...
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
Drop the dose, place the blanket and ride it.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 12, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I will always be in poor company if I am never happy with myself.


I agree completely though would not be convinced of it in practice for me particularly



			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I have had feelings on the wind return me to childhood and I'm 45. I know this sensation. Do you think our thoughts and emotions ride the winds, circling the world, returning to us at times?


wow! Egg that is amazing to hear I thought that was just another manifestation of my kookiness... but yes I am cheered to know this and yes I do believe in these things having experienced them many many times and sometimes quite inescapable like the enveloping cloak of deja vu and I am inclined to believe that there are many connections and memories and experiences that do not solely reside as a million currents across cerebral synapses but rather that exist as EXTERNAL entities...and um... well lemme just check here on this bottle what exactly the recommended dosage is before ya slam me as a nutcase.. ha! yes you are correct I will maybe ride that magic blanket... to where though?

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 12, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> ha! yes you are correct I will maybe ride that magic blanket... to where though?


 
Why, to where the wind begins, of course!


----------



## pstarr (Jun 12, 2006)

That'd be to where you can hear the sound of one clap winding...no?


----------



## Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Another good Koan Egg!

It tells me of how we go through life listening to our inner self.  We take all that we have learned and it helps us make choices.  Choices that can help the world continue to populate and prosper whether we are aware of it or not.  The wind is our conscious.  Sometimes we here it speak, sometimes we long for it to talk and sometimes we are both at peace.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 13, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Another good Koan Egg!
> 
> It tells me of how we go through life listening to our inner self. We take all that we have learned and it helps us make choices. Choices that can help the world continue to populate and prosper whether we are aware of it or not. The wind is our conscious. Sometimes we here it speak, sometimes we long for it to talk and sometimes we are both at peace.


 
Very nice interpretation!  You do me great honor.  Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh no!  I am hearing voices again.  Where is my medication?  

Just kidding.  Good stuff, as usual.  

One can wait for the wind to direct you, but why not seek out those beautiful things on your own.  That cricket may have been there four hours, the frog for days, and the ginko tree - it has been there for years. Take the time each day to notice the beautiful things (and people) around you.  Do not wait for something or someone to remind you.  Wait long enough, and they may be gone. 

Keep them coming Egg.  Always a great "thought" break for the day.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 14, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Oh no! I am hearing voices again. Where is my medication?
> 
> Just kidding. Good stuff, as usual.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice, Phooey   Sort of a strike while the iron is hot sort of interpretation.  I like it


----------

